# Jazz lick inspired by Nat and Oscar



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Stop it. You're spoiling us!


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Beautiful! I’ve been reading and trying to learn some jazz chords and licks lately too to try and incorporate some new things to my playing. This video couldn’t have came at a better time!


----------

